# Considerazioni sulle donne con il culone



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

http://www.robadadonne.it/32204/le-donne-con-il-sedere-grande-sono-piu-intelligenti-e-sane/

Avere un sedere grande è un bene per le donne: sia per la salute che per l'intelligenza.Ecco le novità!





(foto:Web)
Fianchi larghi e sedere grosso non sono più un problema per le donne.
La prima a rendere sexy questo tipo di curve è stata Jennifer Lopez, poi è arrivata Kim Kardashian e infine la scienza.


Una ricerca condotto dall’Univeristà di Oxford ha dimostrato infatti che signore e signorine con il fondo schiena pronunciato sono più intelligenti e sane di quelle con un lato b scolpito e ossuto.


(foto:Web)
Un sedere più grande richiede un eccesso di Omega3 che accelera lo sviluppo della mente. Le donne dai fianchi pronunciati corrono anche un rischio minore di soffrire di diabete e di malattie cardiache.
I livelli di glucosio e colesterolo in questa categoria di donne sono molto più bassi che nelle altre e per questo vivono più a lungo.


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

Ho sempre puntato sulla mia infinita intelligenza...


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

ma che minchiate, adesso l'intelligenza si misura in cm di culo
masuvvia

sono d'accordo invece sulla salute
ma per un motivo prettamente fisico
ovvero, il grasso che si accumula su culo/cosce/fianchi
nn va ad interferire con cuore e gli altri organi interni


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.robadadonne.it/32204/le-donne-con-il-sedere-grande-sono-piu-intelligenti-e-sane/
> 
> Avere un sedere grande è un bene per le donne: sia per la salute che per l'intelligenza.Ecco le novità!
> 
> ...


vado a prenotare le analisi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Se c'è scritto, é vero!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se c'è scritto, é vero!  :mrgreen:


io sono con te. quoto


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

non è che c'è scritto anche che le culone sono acide? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non è che c'è scritto anche che le culone sono acide? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa di no...
in ogni caso io sono culona e non sono acida...:mrgreen:
Però la cosa del colesterolo è una menata...io ce l'ho alto!!! :incazzato:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sa di no...
> in ogni caso io sono culona e non sono acida...:mrgreen:
> Però la cosa del colesterolo è una menata...io ce l'ho alto!!! :incazzato:


non ho parlato di colesterolo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sa di no...
> in ogni caso io sono culona e non sono acida...:mrgreen:
> Però la *cosa del colesterolo è una menata*...io ce l'ho alto!!! :incazzato:


fiuuuuu.... meno male va. Mica per te, eh? per me. Ho una 38.


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non ho parlato di colesterolo


Tu no, l'articolo sì...


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fiuuuuu.... meno male va. Mica per te, eh? per me. *Ho una 38*.


Non parlarmi mai più!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

io 34/36


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Le culone sono intelligenti, buone, brave, sensibili e gnocche!

caso chiuso!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non parlarmi mai più!!!!


ah, oh. Mica ci posso fare nulla, ci sono nata. Però mi dicono che ho il culo con l'alettone, quindi non deve essere poi sta gran cosa.


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu no, l'articolo sì...


un giorno una giornalista del TG5 ha detto che nelle alpi
erano stati trovati dei fossili di conchiglie
perchè anni fa le alpi erano sommerse dalle acque


non mi fido dei giornalisti


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, oh. Mica ci posso fare nulla, ci sono nata. Però mi dicono che ho il culo con *l'alettone*, quindi non deve essere poi sta gran cosa.


che c hai te? chelle'?


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, oh. Mica ci posso fare nulla, ci sono nata. Però mi dicono che ho il culo con l'alettone, quindi non deve essere poi sta gran cosa.


Il culo con l'alettone mi sfugge...


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Le culone sono intelligenti, buone, brave, sensibili e gnocche!
> 
> caso chiuso!


bugiarde?


----------



## Nicka (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non mi fido dei giornalisti


Nemmeno io...:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il culo con l'alettone mi sfugge...


per forza, è aereodinamico. Comunque nin zo, l'ha detto JB.


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nemmeno io...:rotfl:


fai bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> un giorno una giornalista del TG5 ha detto che nelle alpi
> erano stati trovati dei fossili di conchiglie
> perchè anni fa le alpi erano sommerse dalle acque
> 
> ...


in effetti...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per forza, è aereodinamico. Comunque nin zo, l'ha detto JB.


ah be allora....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> bugiarde?



Bugiarda a chi?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bugiarda a chi?


a te...
io non me lo sarei fatto dire...


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bugiarda a chi?


alle donne col culone
qui dentro mi pare di aver capito che sono tutte modelle

e cmq era una domanda


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a te...
> io non me lo sarei fatto dire...


RI-SSA RI-SSA RI-SSA


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a te...
> io non me lo sarei fatto dire...


non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> RI-SSA RI-SSA RI-SSA


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto


tanto va la gatta al lardo.....quella acida pari proprio te....si scherza qui....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fiuuuuu.... meno male va. Mica per te, eh? per me. Ho una 38.


:rotfl::rotfl: quindi sono mediamente stupida e ho il colesterolo alto ? :singleeye: Che culo Ops no che sfiga :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> alle donne col culone
> qui dentro mi pare di aver capito che *sono tutte modelle
> *
> e cmq era una domanda


io sono piccolina e stretta, non modella. E se mi dici che sono bugiarda ti tiro il defibrillatore portatile.
Ste ragazze, non hanno rispetto per le persone anZiane...


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tanto va la gatta al lardo.....quella acida pari proprio te....si scherza qui....


ho mai detto di non essere acida?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io 34/36


Tu sei la mascotte del forum quindi devi restare così forerever:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho mai detto di non essere acida?



mamma che pesa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: quindi sono mediamente stupida e ho il colesterolo alto ? :singleeye: Che culo Ops no che sfiga :mrgreen:


Flambette nun me dì gnente che già stavo ar cupPE


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei la mascotte del forum quindi devi restare così forerever:mrgreen:



challenge accepted


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, oh. Mica ci posso fare nulla, ci sono nata. Però mi dicono che ho il culo con l'alettone, quindi non deve essere poi sta gran cosa.


:rotfl::rotfl: i jeans con alettone mi mancano ... Ma puoi inclinarlo e prender più velocità ? Come funziona:mrgreen:?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per forza, è aereodinamico. Comunque nin zo, l'ha detto JB.


Ah se lo ha detto JB ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sono piccolina e stretta, non modella. E se mi dici che sono bugiarda ti tiro il defibrillatore portatile.
> Ste ragazze, non hanno rispetto per le persone anZiane...


Culo con alettone e defrinillatore CHE DONNA


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sono piccolina e stretta, non modella. E se mi dici che sono bugiarda ti tiro il defibrillatore portatile.
> Ste ragazze, non hanno rispetto per le persone anZiane...


io non ho dato della bugiarda a nessuno
dite che si scherza
ma pare che non capiate quando scherzo io


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette nun me dì gnente che già stavo ar cupPE


Stasera mi inciucco di nero ... Dice che fa bene al COLLESTERROLLOO:mrgreen:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mamma che pesa


senti chi parla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:te manco capisci le battute:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


p.s. sei la prima persona al mondo che lo dice
mi farei due domande fossi in te
forse forse sei un attimino prevenuta


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> senti chi parla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:te manco capisci le battute:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> p.s. sei la prima persona al mondo che lo dice
> ...


la prima persona al mondo che TE lo dice?
c'e' sempre una prima volta bella mia....fly down


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> senti chi parla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:te manco capisci le battute:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> p.s. sei la *prima persona al mondo *che lo dice
> ...


the first in the word??? really??? me cojons!:mrgreen:

Tanto lo so che finisce sempre cosi con caciottina... tutte prima si incazzano... poi finiscono a fare le amiche per la pelle. Deve essere qualcosa nell'avatar.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> the first in the word??? really??? me cojons!:mrgreen:
> 
> Tanto lo so che finisce sempre cosi con caciottina... tutte prima si incazzano... poi finiscono a fare le amiche per la pelle. Deve essere qualcosa nell'avatar.


e' che ho due poli, uno piu e uno meno....la gente non sai mai a che aggrapparsi cosi parte sempre dal meno.....
ma poi questa con le tette de fora??? devo rimettermi in costume?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> the first in the word??? really??? me cojons!:mrgreen:
> 
> Tanto lo so che finisce sempre cosi con caciottina... tutte prima si incazzano... poi finiscono a fare le amiche per la pelle. Deve essere qualcosa nell'avatar.


Gli è che caciottina  scacciotta:mrgreen: ma non chiederemo il significato che mi piaceva solo l'assonanza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' che ho due poli, uno piu e uno meno....la gente non sai mai a che aggrapparsi cosi parte sempre dal meno.....
> ma poi questa con le tette de fora??? devo rimettermi in costume?


certe cose lasciamole fare ai maschietti, noi siamo signore, ascolta zia.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certe cose lasciamole fare ai maschietti, noi siamo signore, ascolta zia.


obbedisco con riverenza


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

poi se vi dico che siete acide e rompicoglioni (in quanto donne), vi incazzate hahahaha
me fate morì
siete uno spasso


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> obbedisco con riverenza


certo
te metti la foto di una di spalle col culo ben in vista
quell'altra la foto semifetish di una scarpa col tacco
e vi scandalizzate per un banale anime
madiomio dove sono capitata
ahahahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> certo
> te metti la foto di una di spalle col culo ben in vista
> quell'altra la foto semifetish di una scarpa col tacco
> e vi scandalizzate per un banale anime
> ...


scusa ma esattamente che ti rode? Se non hai capito che si stava scherzando fai miglior figura a farla finita.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> certo
> te metti la foto di una di spalle col culo ben in vista
> quell'altra la foto semifetish di una scarpa col tacco
> e vi scandalizzate per un banale anime
> ...


Ok sei nuova quindi una spiegazione : qui si  scherza molto, capisco che sia possibile fraintendere ma capisci che con un 3 D così che parla di culi restar serie è un problema :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

No ma perché proprio bugiarde? Potevi dire zoccole o maiale


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No ma perché proprio bugiarde? Potevi dire zoccole o maiale


perdonami ma maiale va bene a te che ahi il culo grosso e la codina arricciata


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> certo
> te metti la foto di una di spalle col culo ben in vista
> quell'altra la foto semifetish di una scarpa col tacco
> e vi scandalizzate per un banale anime
> ...


Rosichetti? 
Non devi prendertela male su...

Ps: mi si vede il culo in bella vista? Menomale che nn m ha vista in costume ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

QUelle che da giovani hanno il culetto
e poi invecchiando fanno il culone
diventano cattive con il marito.


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok sei nuova quindi una spiegazione : qui si  scherza molto, capisco che sia possibile fraintendere ma capisci che con un 3 D così che parla di culi restar serie è un problema :mrgreen:


voi dite di scherzare
poi dico che le donne sono acide e rompicoglioni
e mi aprite un post contro
alla faccia di quelle che scherzano :rotfl:
ma vi perdono
ha detto la caciotta che sono pure carina, quindi... :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Rosichetti?
> Non devi prendertela male su...
> 
> Ps: mi si vede il culo in bella vista? Menomale che nn m ha vista in costume ahahahah


ah
sei la fidanzata del fotografo
che ha fotografato il culo della fidanzata
in ogni posto in cui andavano?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> voi dite di scherzare
> poi dico che le donne sono acide e rompicoglioni
> e mi aprite un post contro
> alla faccia di quelle che scherzano :rotfl:
> ...


Ti abituerai alle persone pian piano :mrgreen: Io qui dopo pochi giorni sono stata accolta con la fanfara da eretteo il che è tutto dire :rotflk ora scappo davvero buona cena


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti abituerai alle persone pian piano :mrgreen: Io qui dopo pochi giorni sono stata accolta con la fanfara da eretteo il che è tutto dire :rotflk ora scappo davvero buona cena


ma sì
bazzico nei fora da un sacco di anni ormai
le donne sono sempre acide con le altre donne
è normale :rotfl:
buona cena
io vado che tra un po' ho il treno


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ma sì
> bazzico nei fora da un sacco di anni ormai
> le donne sono sempre acide con le altre donne
> è normale :rotfl:
> ...


Per vicenza?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per vicenza?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


>


Presto capirai che questo forum è molto Vicenzacentrico......


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Presto capirai che questo forum è molto Vicenzacentrico......


VOti online quota 1,7 milioni.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.robadadonne.it/32204/le-donne-con-il-sedere-grande-sono-piu-intelligenti-e-sane/
> 
> Avere un sedere grande è un bene per le donne: sia per la salute che per l'intelligenza.Ecco le novità!
> 
> ...


La Levi Montalcini non è mai stata dotata di gran lato B.


----------



## Frithurik (21 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Le culone sono intelligenti, buone, brave, sensibili e gnocche!
> 
> caso chiuso!


:dotto::loso::good::strepitoso::risata::risata::quoto:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> VOti online quota 1,7 milioni.


Ahahahhahahahahahah! Me fai morì.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


>


Sai che ad un certo punto queste quattro galline acide hanno pure suggerito l'ipotesi che tu fossi un maschio, o meglio, un travone (cioè un travestito/trans)? Che mondo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che ad un certo punto queste quattro galline acide hanno pure suggerito l'ipotesi che tu fossi un maschio, o meglio, un travone (cioè un travestito/trans)? Che mondo.



Dov'è successo?

comunque anch'io l'ho pensato


----------



## Flavia (22 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> http://www.robadadonne.it/32204/le-donne-con-il-sedere-grande-sono-piu-intelligenti-e-sane/
> 
> Avere un sedere grande è un bene per le donne: sia per la salute che per l'intelligenza.Ecco le novità!
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
allora sono stupida...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che ad un certo punto queste quattro galline acide hanno pure suggerito l'ipotesi che tu fossi un maschio, o meglio, un travone (cioè un travestito/trans)? Che mondo.


Io sono come un limone ( non trattato però ) :rotfl: Mondo can hai ragione che mondo :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> allora sono stupida...


va beh dai, non buttarti giù... Sei dolce e simpatica! Non si può avere tutto dalla vita!


----------



## Flavia (23 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> va beh dai, non buttarti giù... Sei dolce e simpatica! Non si può avere tutto dalla vita!



ecco!
quando si chiede un parere
su una donna
che è decisamente brutta
si risponde diplomaticamente
" è tanto simpatica!"
quindi brutta e stupida:carneval:
sarà questo il motivo 
per il quale sono zitella
:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## birba (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che ad un certo punto queste quattro galline acide hanno pure suggerito l'ipotesi che tu fossi un maschio, o meglio, un travone (cioè un travestito/trans)? Che mondo.


  che ti devo dire io dove vado rivolto le masse magari sono un uomo  chi lo sa


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> che ti devo dire io dove vado rivolto le masse magari sono un uomo  chi lo sa


Invece di avere la ciua
hai la CHE.


----------

